# card feromagnetic



## david_carmen

Acest *feromagnetic* îmi dă bătăi de cap. Aveţi idee cum ar fi în engleză ?
Oare e chiar *feromagnetic*?


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Acest *feromagnetic* îmi dă bătăi de cap. Aveţi idee cum ar fi în engleză ?
> Oare e chiar *feromagnetic*?



*Ferromagnetic card. *Cu doi_ r_*.*


----------



## david_carmen

Merci pentru mâna de ajutor întinsă din nou.


----------

